# Waxstock



## WHIZZER

So the time has come it's arrived, people arriving ....


----------



## slineclean

Where do we go for parking?


----------



## slineclean

http://www.waxstock.com/where.html


----------



## Alan W

Have a great day guys! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## danwel

Have a great day i am not jealous at all being stuck in the middle of the North Sea


----------



## CarlPIL3080

Have a great time everyone


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Have a good time. Definitely going next year!


----------



## danwel

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Have a good time. Definitely going next year!


I might try and get next year, so that said i might start saving now as i will need to be armed with a shed load of cash by the sounds of it


----------



## muzzer

Not happy i had to miss this, might be able to wangle it next year depending on circumstances.


----------



## s29nta

have a great day everyone:thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Have a great time folks - wish I could be there!

EDIT: Plus looking forward to Waxstock pix


----------



## Paul04

danwel said:


> I might try and get next year, so that said i might start saving now as i will need to be armed with a shed load of cash by the sounds of it


Same here would love to go next year but need to start saving now! First need to move house


----------



## Demetrios72

Have a great day guys n gals !!! :wave:


----------



## Griffy

Yes, I can't be there either but I hope there's a great turn out and that everyone has a great day :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Have a blast out there ! Pis please ! lol

It s a real nice venue !


----------



## danwel

Paul04 said:


> Same here would love to go next year but need to start saving now! First need to move house


i am half way ish in that process. Sold my current house and living with my mum until October/December when our house is ready!!


----------



## rory1992




----------



## TonyH38

It was a great day.


----------



## Paul04

danwel said:


> i am half way ish in that process. Sold my current house and living with my mum until October/December when our house is ready!!


Mines ready in October and moving into rented for 2 months


----------



## Naddy37

A great day, great venue, much more so than Peterborough.

Well done DW.


----------



## Jonnybbad

my first waxstock an had a great day some excellent looking cars and brilliant deals to be had from all traders

Bring on next year


----------



## Kimo

Really enjoyable, but expensive, weekend

Thanks for all the nice comments etc and hello to all the people who were talking to me and I had no idea who they were :lol:


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Have had a great day. Thanks to the organisers and all those involved who made it so good.


----------



## Doc943

Another great show. Thanks to all who make it happen. (Now if ya coulda just got M1 J21 open it would have been perfect! lol)


----------



## copier_guy

*Loved it*

1st Waxstock 

Spent a fortune lol.

Wife fell in love with the Gothic Tiglet

I now have a problem as she wants to buy one and make a project car..............


----------



## Focusaddict

copier_guy said:


> 1st Waxstock
> 
> Spent a fortune lol.
> 
> Wife fell in love with the Gothic Tiglet
> 
> I now have a problem as she wants to buy one and make a project car..............


I know wheat you mean, I did the same when I did my first FITP.


----------



## 1012wayne

My first waxstock today,had a great day

The look on my wifes face when i unloaded the boot

Just like to congratulate all the prize winners especially the cortina that won, what a truly stunning example of a seriously clean car.

Looking forward to next year already..


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This on the way down was a good sign of things to come for the day










Nice cars just in the car park



















Cars inside the hall were amazing; here are my favourites:













































































































My choice for the overall winner, amazing....














































Oh and of course my pickings from the day


----------



## s29nta

good pics and nice haul of swag too:thumb:


----------



## suspal

What a great day had by all,I'd like thank everybody who visited the Artdeshine stall a big


----------



## muzzer

suspal said:


> What a great day had by all,I'd like thank everybody who visited the Artdeshine stall a big


I didn't realise you were affiliated buddy.


----------



## C7 JFW

I'm very pleased I went, really enjoyed it - perfect final event to my stag do weekend.


----------

